# Limited Edition Cut3000 Vinyl Cutter Giveaway sponsored by Imrintables Warehouse!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

2010 marks the 5th Anniversary for T-ShirtForums and in celebration, we've got some great things planned ​*Our first is a cool giveaway sponsored by Imprintables Warehouse
*


*Imprintables Warehouse *is sponsoring a giveaway of a Limited Edition Cut3000 Vinyl Cutter.

​ 
To be eligible to enter, all you have to do is have at least 50 posts in the forums and fill out the entry page here.
*What are you waiting for? Enter the giveaway today!*






​
*Imprintables Warehouse* sells heat press machines, vinyl cutter equipment, heat transfer material, transfer papers, and heat printing supplies and accessories. At Imprintables Warehouse, their specialty is supplying you with the highest quality products and services at prices you can afford. 

Imprintables Warehouse has partnered with Susan G. Komen for the Cure® to help stop breast cancer. When you purchase any Limited Edition Cut3000™ Cutter Package, Imprintables Warehouse will donate $100, with a minimum guaranteed donation of $25,000. For more on Susan G. Komen for the Cure® call 1-877 GO KOMEN or visit komen.org.​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can still enter today until 11:59PM PST


----------

